

Review my startup: Pepnest-plain text alternative to Mailchimp, Aweber etc - jitnut

We just launched a mvp here http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pepnest.com and really need your feedback on the idea. We are creating a plain-text and simple email marketing product. We are banking on couple of assumptions as follow
1. plain text emails have better response rate
2. non negligible no. of people who would like to send plain text emails
3. 50% of emails are read over mobile and plain text emails suits mobiles the most
4. there is a room for a cheaper option with limited features targeted for specific cases<p>Do share you feedback.
======
thecommentator
Your product already exists in the form of
[http://tinyletter.com/](http://tinyletter.com/) \- owned by mailchimp.

~~~
jitnut
Thanks for checking out! yup tinyletter does that job but misses on some of
business requirments e.g. groups within a list. Mailchimp puts tinyletter as a
app for people whereas we are looking at businesses as well who wants to send
simple emails to customers and would build a required functionalities around
it.

------
jitnut
Here is a clickable link: [http://www.pepnest.com](http://www.pepnest.com)

